# Review of Dieter's Tapi Tapi video



## DoxN4cer (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi all,
     As long as I was on the topic of videos... Dieter Knuetttel's Tapi Tapi video is really something to see. It is well produced,  thorough and easy to follow. I highly recommend it. 
     It is presented in within the DAV ranking framework, and starts from a basic level (white belt) and progresses to more advanced applications (brown belt).  Each sequence is rerpeated from three angle; right side, left side and from above. Deiter does a good job of showing the transition from right hand to left hand and does some really good right on left applications.

Check it out if you gat the chance. You can order it directly from him in whatever format you might be using.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Dieter (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Tim,

thanks for te nice review of the Tapi-video. I am glad you like the presentation and the techniques presented.

Leaves me to say, that it is over 90 minutes long, and the it shows more than our program to brown belt, it has also techniques, that we use for black belt.

I know that Dan and Bram Frank also got a copy and that they liked it also a lot.

you can find more information under

http://www.abanico.de 

and then go to the Modern Anris pages, where the video is presented.


I would appreciate, when others, that got the video, could also send their opinion.


Thanks


Dieter


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 16, 2003)

I will say that I like Dieters Tapi-Tapi from what I experienced, so I would imagine that the video would be a decent one!


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I will say that I like Dieters Tapi-Tapi from what I experienced, so I would imagine that the video would be a decent one! *



It's more than decent. It's damn good.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> *
> I know that Dan and Bram Frank also got a copy and that they liked it also a lot.
> Thanks
> Dieter *



Yes.  Dieter presents some good material in the tape.  The only change I'd ever advise is to break down some of the material either slower or in a 1-2-3 step by step fashion for those who are not familiar with the art.  That way, a kenpo or taekwondo or (insert name here) player could follow it easier.  There's good stuff in the tape and it shows Dieter as done his homework.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Yes.  Dieter presents some good material in the tape.  The only change I'd ever advise is to break down some of the material either slower or in a 1-2-3 step by step fashion for those who are not familiar with the art.  That way, a kenpo or taekwondo or (insert name here) player could follow it easier.  There's good stuff in the tape and it shows Dieter as done his homework.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *



Nice suggestion, Dan. The only problem with breaking it down like that is that too much could be given away. and before you know it you see ads in all of the magazines billing the unlimate Korean stickfighting art.   

Some time ago, I had showed a TKD guy a basic abecedario and counters. Next thing I know my neighbor's son tells me his TKD teacher is teaching "Korean Arnis". Needless to say, I went over and straightened out the matter. 

Tim Kashno


----------



## Dieter (Oct 20, 2003)

Well, it is not that nobody sees what is going on. Already the video runs for more than 90 minutes. If I would break down the techniques even more than I have done it already,  the tape would be 2 1/2 or 3 hours. That would be too much.

All Video players have a slow motion feature. I showed every technique slowly with explanation from different angles before I do them faster. Then with the slomo feature, people should be able to get it. 
You know, if you want to go swimming, you might get wet. So people have to put a little effort themselves into it too.

You don´t learn it by only watching.

But anyway, thanks for the good reviews anyway.

Regards

Dieter


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi Dieter,

The video series sounds excellent!

Is there a way that you can supply a sample clip that can give us a flavor without revealing the recipe? 

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Dieter (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi Harold,

you are talking about the series.
What shall the clip contain, regarding that on the Internet you can only show a very small clip or it would be too large.

Sinawali, Single Stick, disarming, empty hand, flexible tool disarming, takedowns, locks, selfdefense...........? The whole series goes all together some 8 hours. Which 10 seconds do you want to see?  

I have a short clip of me doing some Tapi-Tapi during the first FMA-Festival on my website (on the Modern Arnis page) but this is not from the Modern Arnis videos.


Regards


Dieter 

PS:





> The video series sounds excellent!


Let me be so arrogant and say that you are right.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi Dieter,

Maybe if you could supply a 10 minute clip showing your version of single stick tapi-tapi from the video series since that is of interest to me and others.

Please also post a link to your other clip as well.

Hmmm, actually that has given me another idea too (See new thread)....


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 20, 2003)

I agree w/ Harold, Dieter....

Definatily do your single cane tapi-tapi presets! I think that you put on an impessive demo that everyone should see!


----------



## Dieter (Oct 20, 2003)

To see the Tapi-sequence, go to:

ABANICO 

and then click on the "Modern Arnis" button at the left side. Scroll a little down and you will find it.
I just added another one, but my mediaplayer doesn´t play the full 37 seconds. Please give a feedback, if it works at your computer (works with Real Media player when you downoad it and play it then)


Both clips show basic techniques, that we use in our green/blue belt program.

BTW, when I would upload 10 Minutes in this lousy quality, it would still be 20 MB to download. 
But I ll see that I put a small clip on the website.


I hope you like these for a start.

Regards


Dieter


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

I enjoyed working with Dieter at the Buffalo Gathering.

If you get the chance you should check him out. He is energetic and fun to work with.

:asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Oct 28, 2003)

Just thought I'd add my two cents FWIW on Dieter's tape series.

Excellent!

His Tapi Tapi video is a very well laid out program and it is excellent quality.  Dieter has his program in a very organized manner by belt ranks with views from the side and above (nice idea).

His other videos are of the same quality, well worth the investment, I picked up the series at the symposium.

Mark Lynn


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, Mark Lynn Drove across the continent to see everyone in Buffalo, In July.

A real good guy.

Hi Mark!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 28, 2003)

Dieter's company does the best video production for martial arts that I've ever seen!


----------



## Dieter (Oct 29, 2003)

> Dieter's company does the best video production for martial arts that I've ever seen!



Thanks Tim and all the others that commented on my videos.

You can imagine, that it is very nice to read things like that.
I just try to make the videos the way I would like to see them too, if I would be the customer. And the customers seem to like that.

Leaves me only to say, that I do it all by myself, the filming, editing and all that. So ABANICO, it´s only me and my secretary.


Thanks again and keep the coments coming  


Best regards


Dieter


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 29, 2003)

I have to echo Tim on the production quality on Dieter's videos.  Great work!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yes, Mark Lynn Drove across the continent to see everyone in Buffalo, In July.
> 
> A real good guy.
> ...



Hi Rich

Thanks for the kind words.  Actually though I only drove from Pittsburg, I flew into there from Texas.  Couldn't get a flight to Buffalo on short notice.

Oh well the family's home and I got to go.

Mark


----------

